# Toledo, OH Craigslist, Free to Good Home AKC GSD



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

FREE TO GREAT HOME AKC GERMAN SHEPHERD

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-04-15, 11:51AM EDT


Shes 9 years old, great with cats, kids, and other dogs. We just moved and are working full time, she barks at a neighbor dog while we are at work and weve gotten in trouble more than once. Shes a great girl, just needs someone whos able to spend more time with her. Call me for more info. Shes fully obedience trained, house trained, and UTD on all shots! She was imported so she is the smaller shepherd only weighing about 70lbs. Shes a great girl! SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE THIS GIRL THE HOME SHE DESERVES!!! 
419-932-4294 




















http://toledo.craigslist.org/pet/643214099.html

Thought I would post in the hopes she gets a good home.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl. Makes me very sad that she has been with her family for 9 years and now they are rehoming here - I don't think she is going to take to kindly to that adjustment in her life. Poor girl :-(


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Toledo, OH Craigslist, Free to Good Home AKC G*

She's gorgeous. Can't they just bring her in the house during the day? Wow, I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Toledo, OH Craigslist, Free to Good Home AKC G*

I wonder if they have tried Doggie Day Care since she gets along with other dogs and if they really want to try and keep her since she is 9 yrs old now and has only known them fas her family for so long.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Toledo, OH Craigslist, Free to Good Home AKC G*

any word on this girl?


----------

